# Scrambling a 3x3 like Sq-1?



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, Anyone tried this before?

If you had a cube (3x3) to scramble it like a square-1, so only you can do R2 and any U or D moves, and then try to solve it using only R2 and any U or D moves.

it's quite fun!

is there a method for solving it like this?

i have tried this:

1- i first separate the top and bottom colors:
intuitively, until i get like 1 corner in the top and 1 in the bottom needs to be swapped, i put them opposite each other, one in URF and one in DFR, then i do R2 U R2 U' R2 

or i get to edges swapped (one in UR and one in DR) so i do (R2 U) x5 R2

then fix the error if the E Slice (if i preform odd number of R2 the FR and BR edges are swapped), so i do R2 U2 R2 U2 R2

2- permute the top layer and bottom layer, if there is a parity (where the PLL is not recognizable, i do same parity algorithm (R2 U2 R2 U2 R2) or (R2 D2 R2 D2 R2)

so i searched for algorithms for permuting the layers in cube explorer and ended up in these:

C: clockwise
CC: counter clockwise

Top Layer:
Edges C: U R2 D' R2 U R2 D R2 U R2 D' R2 U2 R2 D R2 U

Edges CC: U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U
U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U
U R2 D R2 U' R2 D' R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U

Corners C: U R2 D R2 U' R2 U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 D'

Corners CC: R2 D' R2 U R2 U' D R2 U R2 D' R2 U' D

Bottom Layer:
Edges C: U D' R2 U D2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 D' R2 U D2 R2 U2 D
Edges CC: D' R2 U' D2 R2 D R2 U R2 D R2 U' D2 R2 U D

Corners C: U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U' D R2 D' R2 U R2 D
Corners CC: U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 U D' R2 D R2 U' R2

so this means all PLLs are possible to occur in the top layer and bottom layer.

that's the way i do it, anyone done this before


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 17, 2009)

I got a Master Pyramorphinx not long ago. Somewhere along the line I realized that making only 180 degree turns would maintain its shape, and wondered if I could scramble and unscamble a 3x3x3 cube with only 180 degree turns. It was fun. Not exactly what you did, but similar.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 17, 2009)

i've tried this as well, it's a bit harder


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 17, 2009)

I have tried this. Unable to solve the edges though. Corners are simple


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 17, 2009)

There is a simple 2-2cycle algorithm for <R2,U,D> that can be used to solve edges.



Spoiler



(R2U2)*3


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 17, 2009)

yea that algorithm is the parity one i use


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 17, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> I have tried this. Unable to solve the edges though. Corners are simple



how do you do the corners?


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's a solution to the only position at depth 28:

U D R2 U R2 U D R2 D R2 U2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U' D2 R2 D R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 R2 (28f*)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 17, 2009)

This is basically like a Rubik's Domino, right?


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 17, 2009)

yea it's like the domino, witch i can't find it anywhere to buy it (the colored cube version, not old domino one)


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 17, 2009)

> Here's a solution to the only position at depth 28:
> 
> U D R2 U R2 U D R2 D R2 U2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U' D2 R2 D R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 R2 (28f*)



thanks


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 18, 2009)

That sounds like a fun challenge. (Also, we need to bring back the serious threads.) Scrambling is one thing, but solving? I tried that, and getting square shape isn't the easiest thing in the world.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 18, 2009)

Darn, I've always tried to do this, but I could never figure out the algs. Once I seperated the 2 layers


----------



## nigtv (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm confused, what issue exactly do you need a "parity fix" for in this situation?

anyway, I'm playing around with it, colors in their layers is pretty easy, as are edges OR corners, but having trouble with both of them at the same time. Nice idea, by the way.


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 18, 2009)

Interesting challenge. I separated the top and bottom intuitively and then permuted the corners intuitively as well. I used conjugation + R2U2*3 (I've also used that alg for F2L sometimes, comes in handy) to get the edges on one layer and then had H on the other. Doing this quickly sounds like fun but my best time is still over 2 minutes.


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 18, 2009)

i have nice times while scrambling {R2,U,D}

times ranging from30 to 40, with average 33.

method:
seperate layers in 1 step
permute both layers
solve edges (sometimes more than 2 algos.)


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 18, 2009)

I've tried this before and I got stuck at edges. This is what I do
-separate the layers (this should be intuitive and similar to the centers of a 5x5)
-permute the corners (I kinda scramble the cube until I get double bar which I use the alg on square-1: R2 U' R2 U D R2 D' R2 
-For edges I don't really have a solution, I know how to solve H perm and double opposite parity but that's about it.

EDIT:
I just realized that you can permute all corners with the alg R2 U' R2 U D R2 D' R2. If it doesnt work, offset it and do it again.


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 18, 2009)

(R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2) *2 - PLL U
thinking about Z now 

sorry i lied 2 U :
i just did 21.28 average ^^


----------



## Charybdis (Jan 14, 2010)

I got a u pern on top layer but dunno how to solve it using only R2's 
still it's fun though


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 14, 2010)

Charybdis said:


> I got a u pern on top layer but dunno how to solve it using only R2's
> still it's fun though


Have you read the post above yours?


----------



## Charybdis (Jan 14, 2010)

It doesn't seem to solve ub though, anti clockwise. But yes I wa stupid and didn't see it  
and doing it over doesn't seem to be solving it, I'm holding the correct edge at back. Is this right?


----------



## Muesli (Jan 14, 2010)

Charybdis said:


> It doesn't seem to solve ub though, anti clockwise. But yes I wa stupid and didn't see it
> and doing it over doesn't seem to be solving it, I'm holding the correct edge at back. Is this right?


Correct edge on the left.


----------



## Charybdis (Jan 14, 2010)

Yup got it dude, fun method 
and don't you have an exam tomorrow get to sleep!!
Lol


----------



## Muesli (Jan 14, 2010)

Charybdis said:


> Yup got it dude, fun method
> and don't you have an exam tomorrow get to sleep!!
> Lol


Shut it you. I am the GOD OF CHEMISTRY I DON'T NEED PETTY SLEEP LIKE YOU MERE MORTA-yawn.


----------



## Charybdis (Jan 14, 2010)

Lol I thought you were god of biology a you said you didn't do well at that, LACK OF SLEEP THATS WHY!!!


----------

